# ASA Valve or Fluval 88G for paintball co2?



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

talontsiawd said:


> I am thinking that paintball makes more sense. I can get the Fluval kit for $45 locally. I know the ASA/needle valve could be had for as low as $15 used but for something that looks good and is easy to get, it's more like $30. Cosmetics are important as well as this will be totally exposed.
> 
> Just wondering about opinions.


It's not really the initial cost of the fluval system, but the cost of replacing the cartridges often; it sucks that fluval has a proprietary threading. But anyway, Paintball CO2 makes A LOT MORE SENSE. Much cheaper in the long run. I've had mine up for about 2 months now. If you want links, I can PM you with them; I set it up for like 35, maybe 40 bucks (including the tank). Good luck!


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I would go with the paintball system as well, but if you wanted a little nano system, I'll sell you one of these for cheap..... http://www.aquacave.com/pierce-co2-system-brcomplete-planted-tank-brpackage-2864.html

Let me know.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I own a Fluval 88g system that I've recently retired rather than spend the money on the replacement cartridges. I replaced it with an Azoo regulator and 2.5 lb canister. On my other tank I have an Archaea regulator and paintball canister.

Personally, I'd spend a little more money and get a regular CO2 system. The Fluval set will cost many times more down the road.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I am sorry if I wasn't clear. I plan to adapt the Fluval 88g to a 24 oz paintball tank. I don't plan on using there cartridges. A few people have done this successfully with about $10 of fittings.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh. Well, it still doesn't make logical sense! You really should go with paintball; there are a ton of advantages to it.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Oh. Well, it still doesn't make logical sense! You really should go with paintball; there are a ton of advantages to it.


Are you talking about paintball with a regulator, or just with a needle valve. If it's the first, I would rather get a small tank for the cost (I wouldn't mind upgrading my reg on my other tank). 

If it's just with a needle valve, it's essentially the same thing, but the Fluval is a bit more attractive (IMO) which has importance as it is exposed. I don't believe it has a regulator of any sort so it would be the same idea. It does give me some confidence that the Fluval was designed for this exact use, even though some people have had issues, it seems like that has been sorted out.


----------

